
Ask HN: Account randomly deleted a few hours after creating? - htown
I&#x27;m a long-term HN user&#x2F;lurker, and I finally decided to create an account to see what this voting stuff is all about. I created this account a few hours ago (htown) and then a few hours later - it seemed to be completely deleted. I know it had been created initially because the username and (1) was in the upper right corner. Does HN sometimes delete new accounts? Did someone think I was a spammer? Does this happen alot?
======
tomhoward
How have you posted this question if your account is deleted?

HN has some protections to guard against unwanted behaviour from new accounts,
so maybe your IP address triggered something, if you're seeing strange
behaviour when you try to post/comment/vote.

But for questions like this you'll be better off to ask the moderators via
email (hn@ycombinator.com) as they can actually take actions like removing
account restrictions :)

~~~
htown
Thanks for the response! Oddly enough, I was able to re-create the same
account after it was deleted. I'm starting to think I'm going crazy.

